# pics of lil yellow dude and the 3 whitefaces



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

Just thought I'd post some pics of the chicks....Mom and dad seem to have it all under control....Colony breeding, two dads possibly, waiting for colors to show. They seem to be thriving, lil yellow dude is the smallest and was born 4 days after the youngest whiteface chick which will be 14 days on Sunday. Feeding Mom and Dad, oatmeal, babyfood, lotsa egg food and breed and nest seed...any other suggestions...Mom likes the soft food, while Dad seems to stick with the seed...Anything I can add to the oatmeal that make it more appitizing? Hope you enjoy the pics...the one in front appears to be a whiteface lutino, lil yellow dude is to the left....and I'm calling the grey in the back littlefoot, looks like the long neck dino in the land before time movies.......LOL. First time with Cockatiel chicks so suggestions are welcome....I will not be pulling to hand feed, I will be holding each day, starting this weekend.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

They are so cute, im now handfeeding my 7 little dudes as the youngest 2 were looking dehydrated and stunted they weighed in this morning at 5 and 6 grams and one is 5 days old and the other is 7 days old, good luck with your little ones


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How precious! Very pretty babies and the parent is gorgeous!


----------



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow seven....eeek, I can't imagine the amount of food a clutch like that requires....I'm feeding round the clock it seems...and Mom is very particular in wanting her soft food.....It takes alot of food to keep just the four going.....these guys seem pretty big and robust, is there a standard I can compare them too, I could be calling it all wrong????????
Misty is the Mom, I've been blessed with three beatiful Pearl Hens...one is a gray, One is a white face and the third is more cinnimon with yellow pearls if that is correct???? Surprisingly Misty's entire personality has changed since the nesting has begun. She would never let you anywhere near her, now she'll step up and fly's over when you enter the aviary...it's as if she persued me.......and wanted the attention...she is still a bit of a nibbler....maybe this is defense behavior??? Not sure, either way she is getting used to be handled more which is fabulous


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

theres not really a standard but if you check out cockatiel cottage theres a weight chart that has the ages of the chicks and the normal range of a baby, but i have 2 abnormal and 1 pig, my 2 abnormal are 5 and 7 days old they weigh 5-6 grams, then i have 2 at 21grams, 1 at 24 grams, 1 at 25 grams, and believe it or not the first chick is only 12 hours older than the 2nd and it weighs in at a wopping 40grams, 
ok heres the direct link cause its kinda a maze.
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/weightgain.html


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Nice clutch. it looks like you are going to have a few pearls in the clutch.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are adorable and very cute


----------



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone...Hi srtiels...I love your website by the way...lots of great info...love love love....
I thought I remembered reading a while back that if Mom is pearl, the pearl babies will be male is that correct? I am noticing too that one of the chicks does have mixed color on wing pins, but then has a white crest? This is all very exciting!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh how adorably cute!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Pearl is a sex linked gene but both parentss (or at least dad) have to carry the gene to get visual pearls as dad carries 2 x genes and mom carries an xy gene. if dad is the only pearl or even split to pearl all pearls are female to get visual male then mom must be pearl.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks Like You May Have A Albino?


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks Like You Have A Albino Baby?


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Ohhh so cute, they're adorable  Can't wait to see more pics when they have more feathers!


----------



## PetLover72 (Mar 14, 2011)

Gorgeous babies!!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Adorable little bubs. I can't wait to see pictures of their progress.


----------



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm a little worried about the lutino white face...she doesn't stay up on her feet as much as the others seem to when I'm holding her in my hand....she is always pushing forward with her feet...should I be worried? She is also the fattest....


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It could be the extra weight, they don't have very good balance at such a young age. Hopefully its nothing serious but I'm not sure!


----------



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

One leg seems more unsure than the other when I hold her...but jeeez they keep her packed full and she is so fat. She doesn't sit there with a leg out to the side as I have seen in images...just her right leg pushes forward alot...I was just reading to turn her upside down on her back...if it kicks out to the side then it is splayed.... I'll ck the upside down thing tomorrow just to be safe. They are all up and on their feet...cause when you lift the box led the all sway and hiss...hehehe...but they get all sweet when you touch and hold them  I'll keep ya posted and try and get a pic too...little porcepines now


----------



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

I did the upside down test....she pushed both feet straight up...I believe no worries here. I have to get a pic of lil yellow dude....he is sooooo cute...bright yellow pins coming out on his crown and on his shoulders.....with grey on his wings......I'll get pics tomorrow as they are getting big FAST!


----------



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

#1, Billy.....those from the 80's understand the namesake...hehehehe
#2: Gray Pearl (crown)
#3: Lil yello dude
#4: White (crown) pearl


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

wow youve got some gorgeous babies there!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

judging by little yellow dudes feet and crest, its gonna be a pied it looks like my little babe that is now 3 weeks old and i know that its a pied. this is spike my problem child lol, his back of head is all white and yellow, so im thinking he'll be the same type of pied variation as his big brother.


----------



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh...Spike is sooooo cute.....I love his yellow head, and dark face...
I was wondering about yello dude, since alot of yellow is coming on the wings too....so a split to pied somewhere too....Still wondering who the daddy is?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

to get the visual pied that the little yellow dude has both his mommy and dad are split to pied.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You have: 1 Whiteface lutino, 1 WF pearl, 1 normal pearl pied, and 1 WF pearl pied.


----------



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow....you guys are good! So mom and Dad are both split to pied, Dad is split to white face and Lutino?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

im glad were able to help hun, and whoever the daddy is they are beautiful chicks.


----------

